# Werkstat Prime Strong?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Could the closest comparison be Lime Prime?

I only ask because I understand the only difference in the strong is abrasives have been added.

I'm considering picking up some Prime normal or strong but if I can use the strong via machine possibly i'd opt for that?

Some PB input would be great.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

No abrasives in Prime Strong. 

It's much nicer to work by hand than machine and is probably faster as there's no masking up to be done.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Prime is still acrylic based and lime prime is still very oily so I wouldn't say they were all that similar. But they both do a similar job. Prime strong would leave a great base for a sealant unlike lime prime. It also has quite strong chemical cleaners in it, us it wiht a white/light coloured mf and you will see the dirt it easily lifts whereas I find lime prime simply can't compete in that respect.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I hear it's a fantastic cleanser one that i'd like to try to be honest.

So really it just has stronger cleansers than normal prime?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

You need this in your life Kev.

I was getting frustrated with my door shuts requiring a couple of products to get them looking good. Based on most opinions, including [email protected] (cheers again chap). This cleans and lays down a layer of protection in one. Which is a massive time and skin saver, especially in tight spaces!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very very nice JD.

Worth going for the strong or does it really matter? I'd like a good base for stuff and this sounds perfect.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

gally said:


> Yeah I hear it's a fantastic cleanser one that i'd like to try to be honest.
> 
> So really it just has stronger cleansers than normal prime?


Essentially, yes think of it as double espresso compared to Acrylic Prime's single espresso: both powerful, just one a bit stronger than t'other.

As JD's mentioned, it lays down a basecoat of sealant also (as does Acrylic Prime). It's great for door shuts, glass and wheels as well as regular paint preparation.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

For areas like the shuts, strong is useful. For things like windows, the standard stuff suits fine. Added bonus of it being great on bright work as well, so chrome trim, badges, etc.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that guys, I think i'll pick some up probably use it by hand via an MF pad as instructed.

Shuts are always a nightmare JD! FMLQ!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

A great alternative for Prime Strong gally is Carlack NSC, both fantastic chemical cleaners!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And MUCH cheaper! My collection wouldn't be complete without it, my go to for wheels


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks for that guys, I think i'll pick some up probably use it by hand via an MF pad as instructed.
> 
> Shuts are always a nightmare JD! FMLQ!


Agreed lad!



grayfox said:


> A great alternative for Prime Strong gally is Carlack NSC, both fantastic chemical cleaners!


RussZS mentioned this to me (I think)... good reviews?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Different product though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Only very slightly though I understand. It still works amazingly well, the bottle isn't quite as nice or easy to pour out but the results are fantastic. Didn't stop me buying loads of werkstat stuff though


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Agreed. The finish with the Carnauba spray on my red was astounding. Wax made it look great, but boy can you tell a difference!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks boys! Yeah I read the whole carlack thing it doesn't really fuss me although I've heard the carlack stuff is one of the best cleansers on the market.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

prime is cracking (which i believe nsc is similar too), so prime strong should be excellent


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

I love prime strong it has lots of uses i love using it on windows and as a base sealant on wheels . I always use it on lenses too 

Mike


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys I think i'll go for the strong as I can use it by machine and hand.

I like cleansing by machine feels like it really is pulling the dirt from the panel while helping leave the best possible base.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've always been a fan of the klasse all in one, I might have to upgrade I think!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Klasse AIO is brilliant, the only reason I moved to NSC is because it's nano formula is improved, not to mentioned the price difference and the fact that it can still be brought in 300/500/1L bottles


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I highly recommend Carlack 68 NSC. Great non abrasive cleanser and a great base for any sealant in my opinion. It can be bought even in 3l and 5l bottles!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys think my minds made up on the strong, there will be an update in my detail thread at some point in the near future.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hey again guys, as a massive glaze fan, for a number of reasons has anyone glazed over Prime at all? Then layered the Trigger?

I know the best scenario would be Prime then Jett but has anyone tried a glaze and been succesful?

PB?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think you would see any benefit tbh. Prime brings out metallic flake like no other in my experience and leaves a really lovely finish. If the glaze is acrylic based, like ez creame then I see no problems in terms of jett over the top though. What you thinking of using? Black hole would probably work well too


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Either really EZ creme was a recent purchase i'll try anything once. 

On that thought I think the jett durability might not be just as good over a glaze compared with Prime then Jett. 

Just something I was thinking about as my paint is very metallic and would really benefit from the Werkstat range, another reason why I bought Prime.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I doubt you would see any benefits by glazing over Prime, if anything you'll more than likely strip the sealant properties away.

I use both Prime & Strong on a daily basis, excellent for shuts, engine bays, metal and glass.:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Rob. 

Before I use the Jett i've got some RG55 to use so i'll try the jett after that with Just Prime.

Or maybe do one side each!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks Rob.
> 
> Before I use the Jett i've got some RG55 to use so i'll try the jett after that with Just Prime.
> 
> Or maybe do one side each!


cool & enjoy, on a side note if you like glazes it's worth giving Britemax #4 pad glaze a whirl, I love it and so easy to apply/remove.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The britemax is excellent. Followed by their sealant and then topped with their spray stuff (6s) is a lovely, very, very easy combo!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

gally said:


> Hey again guys, as a massive glaze fan, for a number of reasons has anyone glazed over Prime at all? Then layered the Trigger?
> 
> I know the best scenario would be Prime then Jett but has anyone tried a glaze and been succesful?
> 
> PB?


You can glaze after Prime but as noted, you'll loose the sealant properties of Prime.

I've tried it on a test panel (with Black Hole if I recall) and it worked fine.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't imagine you would with black hole for instance? That's claimed it can go over anything without stripping. I've certainly never really noticed any cleaning abilities when applied by hand


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, kinda answered my own question aswell. Was just reading one on using PB WD under Jett and over Prime, so other people have tried it.

My paint if far from perfect after a very harsh winter so barring more correction work a glaze always helps I find.

I'll consider it. Rob in regards to #4 i've looked at it loads and remember your review (I think) comparing BH. I'll go pick up a sample. I have a full bottle of EZ creme aswell and BH here.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> I wouldn't imagine you would with black hole for instance? That's claimed it can go over anything without stripping. I've certainly never really noticed any cleaning abilities when applied by hand


It won't strip it, but whilst the Black Hole will bond to the Prime, the LSP will sit on top of Black Hole and bond to it instead of bonding to the sealant base of Prime.

Essentially, the Black Hole will be a sandwich layer between Prime and the LSP and the LSP won't have such a strong bond onto Black Hole as it would onto Prime so you'll lose a wee bit of durability.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

^ Exactly my thinking John. Thanks again guys.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Right so basically Its awsome and theres no reason I shouldnt buy it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ha, oh PB offer free delivery.

Enough reason?


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

When? currently?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> When? currently?


FOREVER!  (Mainland UK only)


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah sweet. need a Swissvax wheel brush and new towel also. thats worked out well.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! I'm thinking about banning their website from myself!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent advice from the masters of Werkstatt @ PB :thumb:

They have seen me on the path to enlightenment with some advice I sought for my recent RS4 detail.... and the results speak for themselves, the Flake and pop is Fecking awesome 

Check out my flake here  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204679

Based on PB wise words I now use Prime on the glass and the beading is simply amazing and don't need wipers when going fast enough, and peoples who I have detailed have commented on whats that stuff I put on their glass as the beading is amazing. Its great on the Audi Chrome grills, badges, window trim and brings them up lovely and beauty is, that it doesnt stain rubbers so you can go over everything and not worry. I use Prime Strong on wheels and shuts and amazed how much stuff it pulls out the paint/ wheels.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Steve, it was an easy choice when looking for a new cleanser especially considering how much it can be used on.

Think this is my 6th cleanser! I need another hobbie!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Thanks Steve, it was an easy choice when looking for a new cleanser especially considering how much it can be used on.
> 
> Think this is my 6th cleanser! I need another hobbie!


I am also tempted to try out valet pro achilles prep & citrus bling when not using the complete Jeffs system; I guess you would have tried those two, any thoughts


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Only the VP steve had a small sample of it which was very good if anything felt better than LP but just didn't offer enough imo. 

LP by machine is hard to beat just due to the fact it can correct when worked correctly. But even then i'd use a cleanser by hand, I think prime would be hard to beat by hand you only have to look at the dirt it can draw from the paint AFTER correction.

Bling i've yet to try, i've got a thing about having to pick the bloody expensive stuff to try!

Story of my life, the OH is sizing up a box for me to sleep in at the moment!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would not be without Carlack NSC:thumb:http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Only the VP steve had a small sample of it which was very good if anything felt better than LP but just didn't offer enough imo.
> 
> LP by machine is hard to beat just due to the fact it can correct when worked correctly. But even then i'd use a cleanser by hand, I think prime would be hard to beat by hand you only have to look at the dirt it can draw from the paint AFTER correction.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I find Prime to work for me all-round and really versatile; you always wonder if there maybe soemthing else out there that could offer that little bit extra.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> I would not be without Carlack NSC:thumb:http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html


May have to get some, just to rule it out  :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

steve_70 said:


> Thanks, I find Prime to work for me all-round and really versatile; you always wonder if there maybe soemthing else out there that could offer that little bit extra.


Yip and that's how detailing works imo, striving for the best and finding the best products but even then you don't stick to it! 

I have Glasur, it blows all my waxes out the water, did it stop me buying more! No chance!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Never tried Prime Strong but a big fan of Carlack NSC. It's a bit cheaper too 

Anyone tried them both and can comment on how they compare?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

They are different formula's mate, if you email Polished Bliss they will go through the whole who ha with you.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> May have to get some, just to rule it out  :lol:


You will be very impressed with it,the amount to dirt it pulls out of the paint never fails to shock me even after a really good clean.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> You will be very impressed with it,the amount to dirt it pulls out of the paint never fails to shock me even after a really good clean.


Same here for Jeffs, but they are from the same family so would expect that


----------

